# Texas Fly Fisher Auction - 2014



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

TEXAS FLY FISHERS AUCTION 2014
Bethany Christian Church
3223 Westheimer Rd, Houston, Texas
May 03, 2014 - 9:00 am till 5:00 pm​
You are invited to attend our annual Texas Fly Fishers Auction where we offer hundreds of quality items for donation and purchase. There will be a silent auction for you to shop over everything from fly rods, reels, lines, leaders, tying equipment, flies, fly boxes, river pouches, back packs, fishing vests, just about anything you can think of having to do with our chosen sport of Fly Fishing. We will also have a live auction where our long time member and auctioneer, Mr. Corey Rich will offer for your bid guided trips up and down the Texas Coast, beautiful artwork, fantastic new fly rod/reel combos, and numerous other unbelievable items including a three day and four night fully-guided fishing adventure at the Belize River Lodge including their awesome meal package. If that doesnâ€™t get your blood boiling how about three days and four nights at Evaâ€™s Bonefish Lodge on Andros Islands over in the Bahamas. Yes my fishing brothers we are talking Tarpon, Permit, Bonefish, Barracuda, and all of the exciting adventure that goes with fishing these two pristine crystal clear water locations. If you enjoy underwater photography just tell your hosts and they will arrange for you to have a photo opportunity of your lifetime. Sounds fantastic You bet! Itâ€™s Grand Slam-ilicious.

If that is not enough, this year we are having a very special addition to our Auction, due to the unfortunate passing of one of our original founding members, Dr. Ed Rizzolo, through the benevolence of his wonderful wife Ms. Ruth Rizzolo and their family, left to our club a tremendous legacy of his fly tying collection including flies, books, travel tying cases and tying equipment. Those of you that had the pleasure of meeting, fishing, tying or just knowing Dr. Ed knew that Edâ€™s long time passion for fly fishing had a huge effect on the establishing the true Spirit of fly fishing here in Texas. In that same spirit we are presenting this wonderful collection to his fly fishing brothers as only Dr. Ed would have it.

While you are at the auction you will have available for purchase a wonderful spaghetti lunch dish including beverages presented by the churchâ€™s staff. Please go to our website texasflyfishers.org for further information regarding this annual event. On the front page you will find links to a listing of Edâ€™s collection as well as further information regarding other outstanding items up for auction. If you have any questions regarding this event, or wish to donate or work the event please contact our Auction Event Leaders Mr. Skip or Ms. Mary Kaye Donovan at 713-822-0069.

Mike â€œGoldenâ€ Graham
Texas Fly Fishers Promotion Director

Please look these photos over and you will see just a part of the collection.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Here are some more of the Auction Goodies. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Here is my last page for now. As I said before there is a lot more than what you are seeing. For the "fly tying junkie" this will be heaven!

...AND MORE EQUIPMENT TOO! SOME OF THIS STUFF HASN'T EVER BEEN USED!


These two cases were Dr. Ed's personal traveling cases! He didn't go anywhere without them!





These two bins are just full of fly tying materials!




WELL AS YOU CAN SEE THIS IS SOME AWESOME STUFF. WE'D LOVE TO HAVE YOU JOIN US ON SATURDAY MAY 03, 2014! TIGHT LINES BROTHERS...

<*)))>** GOLDEN **<)))*>


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

After reading some of the recent posts about some 2 coolers going out and buying some new fly tying equipment recently. I begin to wonder what if they had read this post before they made their choices. Hummmm...

So i thought maybe i should have brought the subject up to the top of the stack again.

So here we go... The texas fly fishers of houston is having our annual fly fishing auction this coming saturday may 3, 2014 at the bethany christian church. There will be tons of fly tying materials, equipment, flies, trips, art, and a sundry of items having to do with fly fishing that should not be missed.

If you want to save, save, save, all the while helping our club sustain our efforts to support our ever growing local fly fishing community through education, casting lessons, fly tying lessons, rod building lessons, providing fresh and saltwater outings, scholarships, and fly fishing information/demonstrations. We also help support *reel recovery* (men recovering from life threatening cancer) and *wounded warriors* (american heroes who have most certainly earned our help) then now is the time to step up to the plate and hit one out of the park. You wont be disappointed. Get there early and take a look around...this is our only fund raiser of the year!


----------



## nsea (Feb 25, 2013)

That's the best use of a briefcase I've ever seen.


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

There was also a very generous donation by a very generous person (C.M.) tonight at the meeting, so a whole boatload more of new unused tying materials along with 2 more sage rods are now in the mix as well. 

If you are a tyer looking for some more materials, or need to pickup another rod, or want to go on a flyfishing trip, all can be bid on at the auction Saturday. Even if you don't think that you need any of the above mentioned, it will be a good time and fun will be had.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the information. Do you have approximate times on when the silent auction will end? Also, what time does the live auction begin? If I come, I will be making a bit of a drive and want to be able to plan my day accordingly. Thanks for your help


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

*Correction*

*The auction opens to the public at 10 AM on Saturday and will last until 2 PM*.

The live auction will begin around Noon and last until around 1:15-1:30. Once the live auction is completed, we will move to the silent auction and finish around 2 PM.

Sorry for any confusion. We hope to see you there! :texasflag

Michael Quigley
Texas FlyFishers Saltwater Chairman


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the times.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks guys for the interest. One thing I'll let you know is that the live auction is fast paced. Our Auctioneer Mr. Corey Rich doesn't mess around. Snooze you loose. It is best for you to take the time and carefully look for what you want...then pay attention to your item(s) because they go fast. We had a guy last year who made an early bid on a trip he wanted and then his phone rang. He got distracted and somebody else got the trip at a lesser price than he was able to bid. So his lost (and ours) was the others gain!

It is a load of fun. Corey will keep you laughing and bidding! We can't say enough Thank Yous to Corey for his dedication to our Auction every year! I believe this is his fifteenth!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Huge success...thanks to all that came. The trips to Andros and Belize went to some extremely happy folks. We raised an all time high net for our club thanks to the many of you who attended. Brand new fly rods with reels and lines went for as little as $60.00. Sage 4 pc. 3 and 4 wts in socks and tubes went for $250.00. Guided trips all over the state of Texas and the gulf coast were gathered up for some huge savings...big thanks to the guides and outfitters who supported the Texas Fly Fishers. Also to the vendors like Fishing Tackle Unlimited, Orvis, and Bass Pro Shops these people really care about the fly fisher and the promotion of our sport.

Thanks to all of the TFF workers who helped put this event together. It took a lot of work by caring people all in the spirit of bringing fly fishing to more and more people. Most of all a huge special thanks to the event coordinators. Mr. and Ms. Skip and Mary Kaye Donavon, who without their diligence during the past year this event would not have happened. These two wonderful people have the energy and work ethic that many folks fifty years their junior have no idea even exists. Thank you Skip and Mary Kaye you guys did it again!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Ended up being a great time! My wife bought a nice vest and won an Orvis Clearwater 8wt. Now I have to find a reel for it.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Worm Drowner said:


> Ended up being a great time! My wife bought a nice vest and won an Orvis Clearwater 8wt. Now I have to find a reel for it.


Mike, If that's all you have to worry about then you are lucky.


----------

